# The Prevalence of Projections



## derekleffew (Dec 3, 2011)

Good article on current use of projections in the theatre: Theatre Communications Group - American Theatre – Decmber 2011 .


----------



## calkew5 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've recently become the de facto projection designer of my small theatre company. During our last renovation (before my time) they sprung for an LCD projector and a wide-throw lens. Combine that with Qlab and the relatively cheap pro video license (my idea) and we've been able to take our set design to a lot of interesting new places. We don't always get it right and we're still figuring out what the heck we're doing but it's a fun frontier.

I love Mr. Billington's quote. You HAVE to have a director that's okay with making everyone take a step downstage.


----------



## chausman (Dec 3, 2011)

Where are you projecting from in those three pictures? That must be a rather powerful projector. 

I know icewolf08 has used projection a lot, just from his pictures.


----------



## calkew5 (Dec 3, 2011)

The first is rear and the other two are front. In the first, we employed a really fun mirror rig to fold the image and double the size. The projector in that setup is directly over the screen, pointed at the floor behind the screen where a 4x8 covered in mirrors is angled toward the screen of white spandex. The second is dead-on from the front at a slight incline and was pretty simple. The third has the projector about at the apron and all the way stage right, making for some interesting keystoning issues.

The projector is a Christie LCD projector with about 5k lumens if I've got my numbers right.


----------

